# WWE Fans come over here :D - who's the best?



## montsa007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sup wwe fans, who is your best and worst wrestler?

I love rey mysterio & jeff hardy and hate khali & orton

what about others?


----------



## angie (Jul 16, 2009)

The Great One, the rock all the way....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 16, 2009)

wrong section and this thread's been created countless no. of times.for the record The Great One has dominated always


----------



## angie (Jul 16, 2009)

well i guess i am a bit new here...
but that shall cheer me up...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 16, 2009)

I stopped watching WWE when Lita and Trish left..  (swear)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Really . Do you'll still watch that crap?


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> I stopped watching WWE when Lita and Trish left..  (swear)


Oh really?
many new faces have come Ehm Ehm


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Really . Do you'll still watch that crap?


Yeah when i get bored of online stuff i switch that, though its pure fake comedy


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

during rock times.. they used fight like it was real...
but now it looks really fake.. no energy at all.. crap... 
not watched a single show since past 3 years...


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 17, 2009)

I watch it for a change yaar, i know its nothing real. But its better than watching cartoons


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

yessee... I too watch wwe. But I'm no more a hardcore fan.

I luv British BUlldog, RicFlair, Hulkhogan, Undertaker, Triple H, and the new guy named    R-Truth. Believe me R-Truth has got some amazing moves.


----------



## iilovesb (Jul 28, 2009)

*CHI hair straightener*

*CHI hair straightener**, **CHI flat iron**, **Cheap CHI flat irons* and p90x,save up to 74%,Fast and Free shipping.www.neu92.com


----------



## eggman (Jul 28, 2009)

It's been downgraded from TV-14 to PG..............= no blood, no violence, no skinshow.......no purpose of watching!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 15, 2009)

now its boring 
but still my fav. D-Generation


----------

